# Wii an DVI



## WhiteSeb (18. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

folgendes:
Ich würde meine Wii gern an meinen PC-Monitor anschließen.
Dabei handelt es sich um einen Samsung SyncMaster P2270.
Hatte für meine Wii bereits ein YUV-Kabel, das da: Klick.
Das Kabel hat am Fernseher meiner Eltern auch super funktioniert.

So, da ich mir die Zelda Limited Edition vorbestellt habe und die heute kommt wollt ich meine Wii an meinen PC-Monitor haben, da ich keinen eigenen Fernseher im Zimmer hab.

Also hab ich nachgeschaut und mir folgende zwei Adapter bestellt, die auch bereits da sind:
Fürs Bild und für den Sound.

Also gestern beide angeschlossen und folgendes Festgestellt:
Der Ton funktioniert wunderbar, nur beim Bild gibts ein Problem:
1. Ist das Bild auf dem Monitor stark nach rechts gerückt, selbst wenn ich beim Monitor manuell das Bild nach links schiebe fehlt immer noch rechts was.
2. Füllt das Bild nicht den ganzen Monitor aus.
3. Das Bild hat nen starken Grün-Stich, also alles is in grün. (Jetzt blos keine Witze: Macht doch nix, Link is auch grün ;P  )

Konnte das Problem nicht beheben und habe jetzt mal Testweise noch folgenden Adapter bestellt, der aber erst morgen da sein wird:
Klick.

Unterschiede:
Der erste Adapter hat 24+5 anschlüsse, der zweite hat 12+5.
Ich hab gelesen, die Anschlüsse würden nen unterschied machen, ich hab aber keine Ahnung, was für einen.
Daher hab ich den andren einfach mal bestellt.
An den SyncMaster passen alle DVI-Anschlüsse, der hat genug "Löcher" oder wie man das bezeichnet xD


Also, zusammenfassend meine Fragen:
Hat wer schon Erfahrung mit sowas gemacht?
Hat wer ne Ahnung, woran das Problem mit dem verschobenen und grünen Bild liegt?
Was is der unterschied bei den DVI Anschlüssen (24+5 / 12+5)?


Bedanke mich schonmal für jegliche Hilfe, hoffentlich kann ich Zelda dann das Wochenende schon auf dem Monitor spielen.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (18. November 2011)

Hat die Wii keinen HDMI Anschluss? Hat doch Mittlerweile jede Konsole.


----------



## win3ermute (18. November 2011)

Link 1

Link 2

Und ganz viele weitere Links dazu findet man doch tatsächlich, wenn man "wii an dvi monitor anschließen" in diese kaum bekannte "Suchmaschine" namens "Google" eingibt! Zauberei?!


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Hat die Wii keinen HDMI Anschluss? Hat doch Mittlerweile jede Konsole.



Aber keine 5 Jahre alte Konsole O_o
Schau mal aufs Erscheinungsdatum der Wii... 

Die Wii wird primär immernoch mit den Component Kabeln angeschlossen (Welche aber problemlos über DVI anschliessbar sein müsste, hierfür gibts Adapter: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=component+to+dvi&x=0&y=0


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2011)

Sorry, was denn das für eine Argumentation?

Selbst die Xbox360, die ein Jahr eher erschienen ist, hat HDMI.

Auch die PS3, welche (fast) zeitgleich mit der Wii erschien, hat HDMI.

Bei der Wii war das eher aus Kostengründen nicht der Fall:



> Keine HDTV-Signalausgabe
> 
> Die höchste 4:3-Bildschirmauflösung der Wii ist der 576i-Modus (Standardauflösung, für das Vollbildverfahren ist lediglich die NTSC-Auflösung von 480p möglich). Wenn der 16:9- und 480p-Modus aktiviert sind, kann die Wii ein Signal von 852 × 480 Pixeln ausgeben. Für den 480p-Modus ist ein extra geschirmtes Kabel notwendig.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteSeb (19. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> Und ganz viele weitere Links dazu findet man doch tatsächlich, wenn man "wii an dvi monitor anschließen" in diese kaum bekannte "Suchmaschine" namens "Google" eingibt! Zauberei?!




Was ein Glück, dass wir immer so kluge Leute hier haben.

Ich habe mich selbst schon durch an die 10 Threads gestöbert.
Aber nirgends erklären die betroffenen personen, ob mal was klappt.
AUSSERDEM war mein Hauptproblem das grüne Bild, das Problem gabs in keinem der Threads.
Naja, ich komm momentan nicht zum testen des neu bestellten Adapters, aber morgen abend werd ichs testen.
Wenn nich versuch ich, auf ne teurere converterbox umzusteigen.

Ich werd auf jeden Fall berichten, sollte ich das Problem lösen.


----------



## floppydrive (19. November 2011)

Wie soll das bitte gehen DVI ist digital (YCbCr) und die WII ist Component also Analog mit (YPbPr) entweder du kaufst dir ne VGA Box und kloppst dann das Video dran oder du nutzt nen Analogen anschluss, ein Adapter kann ein Signal nicht umwandeln.


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. November 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte gehen DVI ist digital (YCbCr) und die WII ist Component also Analog mit (YPbPr) entweder du kaufst dir ne VGA Box und kloppst dann das Video dran oder du nutzt nen Analogen anschluss, ein Adapter kann ein Signal nicht umwandeln.



Kommt drauf an.
Es kann sein, dass der monitor das signal umwandeln kann.
Und bei meinem hab ich die möglichkeit zwischen analog und digital zu wechseln. und da is nur der eine dvi anschluss dran.
Daher bekomm ich ja auch ein Bild rein.
Problem ist eben nur der grünton und das verschobene bild.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Ich kann zwar nur bedingt helfen aber beim grünen Bild wurde ich hellhörig.
Früher beim anschluss der PS2 per RGB an den Fernseher, gabs öfter ein grünes Bild, also so einen Grünstich, der sich erst mit einem anderen Kabel beheben lies.

Hilft zwar vllt. nicht wirklich weiter aber irgendwas is da an der Übertragung bestimmt Schrott. Muss über ein anderes Kabel laufen...


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nur bedingt helfen aber beim grünen Bild wurde ich hellhörig.
> Früher beim anschluss der PS2 per RGB an den Fernseher, gabs öfter ein grünes Bild, also so einen Grünstich, der sich erst mit einem anderen Kabel beheben lies.
> 
> Hilft zwar vllt. nicht wirklich weiter aber irgendwas is da an der Übertragung bestimmt Schrott. Muss über ein anderes Kabel laufen...



Ja das hab ich ja auch vermutet.
Daher hab ich ja auch den andren adapter bestellt und werds heut abend testen.
Denn das normale kabel funktioniert am fernseher, also kanns da dran ja nich liegen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (24. November 2011)

Und ich bin kein bisschen klüger.
Neuer adapter, aber da hab ich auch nur grünes bild -.-


----------

